# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Vogelushet - vajza te ngjashme me kukullen Barbi

## RaPSouL

*Vogelushet – vajza te ngjashme me kukullen Barbi
*

Sy prej kukulle, ngjyra plastike. “Kukullat e vogla” te fotografuara nga francezi Alain Delorme kane perfeksionin e nje kukulle Barbi dhe shikimin e pafajshem te nje femije. Artisti i ri ka dashur t’i bej fytyrat e tyre te pavdekshme, ne shenje kritike ndaj botes se konkurseve te bukurise dhe reklamave, ne te cilat vajzat rtegohen si “te rritura- te vogla”.

Edhe 3 modele tjera

----------


## ShHalimi

wuaw shum interesante kjo tem

----------


## Flori

ja kjo e fiton e shef ku ja kam ven gishtin ... 

Vei pra numra Modeleve  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## alnosa

sa bukuroshe qe qenkan  :buzeqeshje: sy magjepes paskan .
kur te riten keto do behen yje ......

----------


## ELDORADO

E Katerta Nga Larte Eshte Ma E  Bukura ,se Ne Pergjithesi Qokan Femije Mo Ca Duhet Tu Shtosh Ne Tu Heqesh Ktyre  Fatlumve Qe Jane Akoma Femije Se Dine Akoma Ca Eshte Kjo M*t Bote

----------


## krispi

Jane te perpunuara fotografite?

----------


## RaPSouL

> Jane te perpunuara fotografite?


Jo fare , jane fotografi origjinale , nga pamjet e vajzave  , ska perpunim , per kete qellim eshte dicka interesante , se po te ishin te perpunuara sdo ishte shum terheqese.

----------


## Gloria83

Shume te bukura te gjitha , secila ka dicka qe e ben me te vecante se tjetra . 
niceeeee

----------


## ajzberg

Ato jane vajza te vogla shume te bukura ,por emertimi lolita nuk i takon atyre.

----------


## RaPSouL

> Ato jane vajza te vogla shume te bukura ,por emertimi lolita nuk i takon atyre.


Mundesh te na japesh arsyen pse su perket emertimi Lolita ?

----------


## ajzberg

E para ,ke ndonje arsye qe i quan lolita?Une kota vajza te vogla dhe bukuroshe do ti quaja kukulla barbi seicilen.Dhe qe qe ti quash lolita keto vogelushe eshte e pa drejte .Lolite quhet nje vajze qe nuk ka aritur moshen e pjekurise dhe te  dashurise por qe dashuron para kohe .Per kete  dukuri ka edhe libra edhe filma .

----------


## RaPSouL

Lolit quhen ato qe dashurojn para kohe ???? hmmmm se kam dit kete.

----------


## ajzberg

Po ,nje nga filmat franceze me shume buje ka qene pikerisht filmi LOLITA.

----------


## bija_e_detit

dy vajzat e vogla ne fillim qenkan tamam kukulla te vogla te bukura. tipare te rralla dhe tmerresisht te bukura te mbledhura te gjitha bashke. dhe rezultati nje bukuri e rralle si e nje kukulle...............  :Lulja3:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

*Ca syshhhhhhh , te ca zoti skursehet fare ...*

----------


## alnosa

walkira ti je ne foto ,ne avatar ?
dhe me ty s'qeka treguar zoti i keq jo .(po lere mi zotin ,zoti thot )mami me babin deshe te thoshe hahahahahah

----------


## Bejbi

sa te bukura keta bebet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> walkira ti je ne foto ,ne avatar ?
> dhe me ty s'qeka treguar zoti i keq jo .(po lere mi zotin ,zoti thot )mami me babin deshe te thoshe hahahahahah




*E me una jam , po se mos kam qen kaq e mir e vogel  (se jam cik modeste una) , kam qen si rosaku shemtuar , e tashi gjoja jam bo mjelm , epo normal qe mami dhe babi me prodhuan kaq te mir :@. Po kto bebet me paskan ca sycka qe o zot o zot ...........*

----------


## adibela

ej me te vertete ato bukuroshet e vogla jane si kukulla po hiqe ate emretimin lolita se nuk e di a e ke pa filmin apo e din se per cfare qendron emertimi Lolita po perfundimisht nuk eshte per nje femije dhe kaq!!!!

----------


## Nolird

Shume syte e bukur i paskan dhe sa te bukura por kur do riten ca do behen  :buzeqeshje:

----------

